# Pensacola bait situation



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

What's the bait looking like off the pcola pier? Thinking about heading offshore in the kayak Friday afternoon. Thinking up a game plan, hoping I can catch some live bait or I can troll lures all day haha. Thanks


----------

